# Leaving trailer plugged in?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Unplug your lights and that also activates your brakes...they are a draw against your truck battery._
The emergency cord is fine to leave connected, no power through that runs.
It would also benefit you to run your truck if you not plan on driving it for weeks at a time. The reason being...unless you just bought a new truck or new battery was installed you are approaching a time when batteries lose that extra bit of cranking amp to start your truck and top off the battery charge.
Since everything but everything on your truck is run by computer, it is carrying a charge which is a minute draw against the battery but over time and aging battery....failure is more apt to occur.
So, start the truck weekly and let it run for an hour if you're not going to be driving it often.
When you need to tow the trailer, always always double-check your trailer connections are proper and all your lights work properly for road safety.
Yes, your brakes just sitting on your trailer may make a noise when plugged in...they are activated for being put to work...at least my brakes make a noise {can't describe it but you will know it}....
Again, disconnect the wire for lights which is also what works your trailer brakes...leave the emergency cord connected as it not draw juice.
🐴...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You can leave it plugged in, if you wish, but I’d suggest you get a trickle charger to put on your battery. They’re inexpensive, easy to clip on the battery posts and will (as the name suggests) give out small, continuous ampage (sp?) so the battery stays good. With our truck, we can only go about a week maybe two it seems, because of all the electronics in it that need feeding, before the battery gets too low and that’s without the trailer hooked up.

Btw, nice truck and trailer (from your other posts - I forgot to mention it there).


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm with Chevaux. A trickle charger at Harbor Freight cost about $9 USD.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Are the trickle chargers solar powered?

Her truck and trailer will be sitting at a barn, _not her barn nor her home _so extension cords and such may not be a permitted or possible option.
Seriously, solar powered chargers..._*do they make them and do they work???*
That would be a spectacular option for her..._
* 🐴... *


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh, yeah, I didn't realize they had to be plugged in. I will google solar powered trickle charger. Seems like, if that isn't a thing, it should be.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

They don't have to be plugged in if you not have excessive draw-down on the battery happening.
Unplug your trailer....
Run your truck when you go to the barn for a bit, like while grooming.
When you are actually ready to ride, walk over and turn the truck off, mount up and go ride.

This came up when I googled...
How good it will do the job I have no idea but over 1,000 people gave it good reviews.
There were several choices in various price range and power capacity made..








1.5 Watt Solar Battery Maintaner


Amazing deals on this 1.5 Watt Solar Battery Charger at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





My hubby said regardless..._drive the truck and trailer at least 1x a month no less than 10 miles and 20 or more would be better._
You _*must*_ get all the fluids moving, all the parts working and moving it often will also help reduce the rodents from arriving, setting up house and eating your wiring and destroying your beautiful equipment..
Sitting around doing nothing is just as costly to damages arriving that many not think happen or occur.
Leave anything to long without moving the movable parts...they rust, corrode and gaskets break-down and dissolve to junk...
If you didn't put a fuel/gas stabilizer in the gas tank, do so and drive around after adding it so it mixes in.
If the truck is not full, well...might be best to top the tank as hurricane season just arrived and you never know......
🐴 ....


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

There are solar powered trickle chargers. My husband is currently lobbying for one for the truck — We will need to find one where we can put it in the building window for when the truck is parked inside the garage so I guess that means longer cords of some description.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm planning on driving it at least once a month, to the barn and back, at highway speeds, 20-25 minutes each way. And whenever I get comfortable enough with the whole thing to actually take the horses somewhere, then maybe it will be a little more.


----------

